
People for the Ethical Treatment of Reinforcement Learners - rcarmo
http://petrl.org/
======
aomix
This reminds me of that line in World of Tomorrow

"The robots are solar-powered, and must always be kept on the light side of
the moon’s surface. To motivate them to constantly move within the drifting
sunlight, I programmed them to fear death, and what lies on the dark side of
the moon."

